# New seat pack from Topeak



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

This looks really similar to my Uraltour seat bag.

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/bikepacking-series/969-backloader


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesting. I use Topeak rack and bag, and sometimes a basket, for my daily commute and 'round town rides. I tend to leave the Topeak stuff at home (I still use the rack, when feasible) when I'm camping because it's heavy and not waterproof. Also I've successfully ripped a couple of Topeak bags, which makes me worry about durability. I don't see a published weight. I do notice that the outer shell isn't waterproof, which seems a shame, but that doesn't bother everyone. Hopefully it's built to withstand any abuse it would take when bikepacking. In general I like Topeak stuff from a utility perspective, but I feel like bikepacking gear benefits from being tough, light, and weather-proof, none of which are features I notice in the Topeak stuff I currently use. But they have a whole bikepacking line out, now, so maybe they've toughened this stuff up to make it work.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I used an MTX Explorer rack and truck bag with pannier on my first few bike packs. IT was dang heavy. That set up weighed somewhere around 6 or 7 pounds empty. That's one reason I went with a seat bag, to lose the weight.

This Topeak seat bag looks like it wiggles a lot on the video.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Skeeno said:


> I used an MTX Explorer rack and truck bag with pannier on my first few bike packs. IT was dang heavy. That set up weighed somewhere around 6 or 7 pounds empty. That's one reason I went with a seat bag, to lose the weight.


That's what I've been using for years, although I switched to the Super Tourist rack. I now have an MTX beam rack on my folder, and being able to move that bag from one bike to another and have it go on solidly and come off easily is great. But, yeah, the weight. I also popped a seam on one of my bags and broke a zipper on one. But I still love them. I just don't want to tour with them. The rack, though, I have no issues touring with. Well, except that my bike now packs up in an S&S case, and there's not quite enough room for the rack, so on trips where I fly with the bike, I will likely go with a seat pack. There's a Revelate Terrapin headed my way now.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

The rack and trunk bag is an awesome setup for around town. It's expandability is great at the grocery store when I can open the panniers if I accidentally buy too much stuff.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Skeeno said:


> The rack and trunk bag is an awesome setup for around town. It's expandability is great at the grocery store when I can open the panniers if I accidentally buy too much stuff.


I'll take it that means you've used this for a while now? That product line looks attractive from won't break the bank angle and where I don't plan on serious expeditions or having to rely on stuff like I did when I was a river guide and for other back country activities.

Some associates have some really strong opinions that one should only consider really high end and expensive stuff. Some don't think Ortlieb is good enough but I've never had their dry bags fail and same for my Back Roller panniers. Thus, I would appreciate input on just how much one really needs to spend.

The smaller Topeak seems useful for just commuting and day trips. OTOH I could see that meaning the item that gets used most of all.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

bitflogger said:


> I'll take it that means you've used this for a while now? That product line looks attractive from won't break the bank angle and where I don't plan on serious expeditions or having to rely on stuff like I did when I was a river guide and for other back country activities.


Are you specifically asking about the rack and trunk bag? Or are you asking about the seat pack from Topeak which is the subject of this post?


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Rob_E said:


> Are you specifically asking about the rack and trunk bag? Or are you asking about the seat pack from Topeak which is the subject of this post?


That seat pack - the thread topic.

Thank you.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

bitflogger said:


> That seat pack - the thread topic.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm no help then, as I only have experience with the rack and trunk bag. I think Skeeno is in the same boat.

I use the Revelate Terrapin as a seat bag, and I thought it worked very well.

As far as how much you need to spend, that depends on what you need to accomplish.

I find Topeak gear to be clever, affordable, and generally not weight-conscious, and not always durable. This bag seems on par, weight-wise, with my Revelate set-up. No info about durability and functionality, but I like my Topeak stuff enough that if I might consider it if I was trying to cut costs. Personally I like the Revelate holster design, and I appreciate that this system comes with a separate, removeable, dry bag that should have the same benefits as the Revelate Terrapin.

Generally I find that if a piece of gear is highly recommended, it's worth the price. But I also find that there are serviceable, cheaper alternatives that do the job, so it's seldom a question of "needing" the high end stuff. It's more a question of whether or not you have the money, and whether you'll appreciate the upgrade.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

bitflogger said:


> That seat pack - the thread topic.
> 
> Thank you.


I don't have the Topeak bag, I have a Ural Tour seat bag. I don't bikepack enough to give a long-term durability review on anything. I only bikepack a couple times a year if I'm lucky. That's why I do with the most cost effective options, since my gear gets minimal use.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Rob_E said:


> I'm no help then, as I only have experience with the rack and trunk bag. I think Skeeno is in the same boat.
> 
> I use the Revelate Terrapin as a seat bag, and I thought it worked very well.
> 
> ...


FYI: I noticed the Topeak Backloader product weight against Alpkit looks better when you consider Topeak includes dry bag.

I'm still doing a lot of homework on the general topic and enjoying seeing so many options available.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I would consider a Rogue Panda Picketpost seatpack, if you have a hardtail. $130 but has a lot of worthwhile features that you will want. A custom frame pack another $150, bar bag for $90, now you got serious lifetime gear. Make sure you got the bike you want...


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I have just about 2 years on the Topeak bikepacking bags....everything from the protypes to the production bags being sold. As mentioned above, the BackLoader does come with a dry bag, so haven't had to deal with wet items. Also, for me, durability has not been an issue. I've used it in some winter ultras, a few bikepacking races, as well as some general backcountry tours right from the front door.


----------



## shagster (Oct 30, 2012)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I have just about 2 years on the Topeak bikepacking bags....everything from the protypes to the production bags being sold. As mentioned above, the BackLoader does come with a dry bag, so haven't had to deal with wet items. Also, for me, durability has not been an issue. I've used it in some winter ultras, a few bikepacking races, as well as some general backcountry tours right from the front door.


I went with a full topeak setup based on your input and setup from the smoke n' fire. Backloader 6l, 1 ninja+ CO2+, 1 regular ninja cage, FuelTank (for the cable port). I was skeptical about the significant price difference between Topeak and other popular brands, but seeing you guys use it and vouch for it, convinced me. Thank you for being vocal in the community.


----------

